# Rory is 11 weeks old!!



## MissysMum (Jul 6, 2014)

One word; huge.


----------



##  (Jul 6, 2014)

Oh my!! He's just beautiful and BIG!!!!


----------



## atotton (Jul 6, 2014)

He is is huge and handsome. You may have a full size horse by the time he is done growing. LOL


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 6, 2014)

He is huge !!! love him. when will he be making his first appearance in one of your movies ??


----------



## cassie (Jul 7, 2014)

oh my! hasn't he grown! he has such beautiful markings! love him, can't believe how big he is haha... he looks great~!


----------



## MissysMum (Jul 7, 2014)

I can't believe how big he is already, he's already struggling to suckle!!


----------



## poniesrule (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow!!! He sure has taken advantage of the past 11 weeks to GROW! He is beautiful, just like his mom!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 8, 2014)

He is a Ripper and as lovely as his mother.

What a beautiful Boy. growing up way too quickly


----------



##  (Jul 8, 2014)

WOW! The video gave me goose-bumps! The music was just so perfect with him running like the wind.

He's just beautiful, and his momma SURE loves him!!!


----------



## MissysMum (Jul 10, 2014)

Love them both to the moon and back <3

Hoping they're both showing prospects xx


----------

